# DMG et PC



## Rayak (13 Avril 2012)

Voila, je cherche à installer snow leopard sur ma machine mais je n'ai plus de lecteur cd. De ce fait je chercher a l'installer a partir d'une clef usb. Seulement je ne sait pas créer l'image .dmg du disque sur pc.
Comment faut-il faire?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Keikoku (13 Avril 2012)

il existe un tutoriel sur macgé je sais plus ou...

Tapes sur google "créer disque bootable macge"

tu devrais trouver ton bohneur


----------



## Rayak (13 Avril 2012)

Le tutoriel de macgé indique comment créer un disque bootable sous mac a partir d'un mac. Ce que je cherche a savoir c'est comment obtenir le dmg a partir du cd sur pc.


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Avril 2012)

Bonjour

Le logiciel Magic ISO Maker est capable de créer des images DMG.

Toutefois, je vois mal l'intérêt de créer une image DMG, alors qu'il faut un Mac déjà en route pour pouvoir l'exploiter, et que le format ISO est par ailleurs parfaitement supporté à la fois par les Macs et par les PC.


----------



## itOtO (15 Avril 2012)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Toutefois, je vois mal l'intérêt de créer une image DMG, alors qu'il faut un Mac déjà en route pour pouvoir l'exploiter, et que le format ISO est par ailleurs parfaitement supporté à la fois par les Macs et par les PC.



Je pense que c'est dans le but de monter un Hackintosh


----------

